# Shipping- Frame box dimensions



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Anyone have a frame box sitting around that you could measure? I'm trying to get an more accurate shipping quote. 

My best guess is something like 36"x24"x10".

I'm not talking about a full bike box...just a box for the frame.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FreeRidin' said:


> Anyone have a frame box sitting around that you could measure? I'm trying to get an more accurate shipping quote.
> 
> My best guess is something like 36"x24"x10".
> 
> I'm not talking about a full bike box...just a box for the frame.


make your own box...wrap frame in old blanket or a few sheets.....cover with sides and tape everything up like an envelop


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

l always re-use boxes from the peeps we buy from:

small frame Transition box -- this box actually can hold two frames side to side
_one facing one way, the other facing the other way_

42x17x10

larger frames are of course sent in slightly larger boxes

frame from a Team DH (Marin)

43x8x23

also pimp the Niner brand and those boxes are even bigger.

l think you're 32" spec is a little shy of normal.

-------------------------------

when l ship outside the U.S., l often use US Postal.
l often take the frame apart and ship the frame in two different boxes (using US Postal) -- it sometimes takes longer but it's by far the cheapest way to ship.


----------



## mouricesimo (Jul 10, 2008)

is that ok with fed ex?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> make your own box...wrap frame in old blanket or a few sheets.....cover with sides and tape everything up like an envelop


and put in large beach cruiser box


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

www.bikeflight.com


----------

